# Info required about Mirage 5000 or Luxor EK please



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone got this vehicle circa 2006?

I've been looking at one at local dealers; test drive booked for w/e; but I like to know if there are specific things I should check.

Pam


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Mirage 5000*

The vehicle I'm proposing to test drive is a 2004 model NOT 2006.

Any advice/comment from anyone???


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Just seen your posting. Did you test drive? What did you think? We bought a 2004 Luxor EK last November. Found the build quality very good. Love the onboard gas tank, large freshwater tank capacity, open interior & spacious bathroom, a big improvement over our previous AS Excelsior. Having been away for 2 long weekends so far, we are just getting familiar our new MH.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice van, especially with full leather like mine

Peter


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Pam

You will find the build quality fair better than your Belair. Much more of a van.

Phil


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*BelAir quality*

Hi Phil,

Yes I am swopping for the Mirage but don't agree with your comment about BelAir quality!!

I have no complaints about furniture, doors or worksurface in the Habitation areas It is the noisy cab rattles that make the travelling a pain; I only hope the Mirage can be as comfortable as the Belair.

Many people from MHF have admired her over the years.

Proof will be in the using: hopefully by end of week as handover date has been delayed by Marquis.

Pam


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

It wasn't really belair quality, more British built motorhomes to European motorhomes, then again your belair quality is better than whats coming out of the factory now a days. 

Saying that it can be said a lot of the manufactures quality has gone down hill in the past few years. (But thats only my opinion)

Phil


----------

